# Cobia on the Skiff, Charlotte Harbor



## mpeet0

Hey guys, made a video of one of the craziest cobia fishing days I've ever experienced. All done on my buddy's east cape vantage. Caught 16 total, and had quite a few pop off. Hope you guys enjoy the video, and thanks for checkin this out!


----------



## camp

mpeet0 said:


> Hey guys, made a video of one of the craziest cobia fishing days I've ever experienced. All done on my buddy's east cape vantage. Caught 16 total, and had quite a few pop off. Hope you guys enjoy the video, and thanks for checkin this out!



Wow great day! Live eels?


----------



## Ben

Awesome job!


----------



## permitchaser

Great video. We've caught them in shallow water but they weren't that calm. We had to beat them with a base ball bat to keep them from crashing all our gear


----------



## fjmaverick

Thats a pretty awesome day


----------



## bryson

Dang, that's a great day! They are more of a nearshore fishery for us up here; I'd love to find a few on the flats.


----------



## Capt Rhan

mpeet0 said:


> Hey guys, made a video of one of the craziest cobia fishing days I've ever experienced. All done on my buddy's east cape vantage. Caught 16 total, and had quite a few pop off. Hope you guys enjoy the video, and thanks for checkin this out!


----------



## Capt Rhan

N I C E


----------



## mpeet0

camp said:


> Wow great day! Live eels?


We actually used the DOA Snakoils in the Arkansas Glow color, they worked unbelievably well! Everything on artificial.


----------



## mpeet0

Ben said:


> Awesome job!


Thanks Ben!


----------



## mpeet0

Capt Rhan said:


> N I C E


Thanks Capt Rhan!


----------



## mpeet0

permitchaser said:


> Great video. We've caught them in shallow water but they weren't that calm. We had to beat them with a base ball bat to keep them from crashing all our gear


Thanks permitchaser, we fought em all for quite awhile before we boated em! Even hooking the smaller ones on 3000 size reels was a workout haha


----------



## mpeet0

fjmaverick said:


> Thats a pretty awesome day


Thanks fjmaverick!


----------



## mpeet0

bryson said:


> Dang, that's a great day! They are more of a nearshore fishery for us up here; I'd love to find a few on the flats.


Thanks bryson! We've seen em roaming the flats over here but never to that extent. This was a first for me, it was incredible!


----------



## camp

mpeet0 said:


> We actually used the DOA Snakoils in the Arkansas Glow color, they worked unbelievably well! Everything on artificial.


4

a friend of mine caught a 38 incher the same day off Bokeelia, on a top water. He said it was by far the smallest one in a pack of five or six. I_'m going to have to buy a few of those doa's and bring a bigger rod._ I've yet to catch a keeper let alone 16. What a day and video proof to boot.


----------



## mpeet0

camp said:


> 4
> 
> a friend of mine caught a 38 incher the same day off Bokeelia, on a top water. He said it was by far the smallest one in a pack of five or six. I_'m going to have to buy a few of those doa's and bring a bigger rod._ I've yet to catch a keeper let alone 16. What a day and video proof to boot.


Thanks camp, I've never seen anything like that before it was truly an unbelievable experience haha. A little fun fact about those Snakoils, you can throw em at reds too!


----------



## camp

mpeet0 said:


> Thanks camp, I've never seen anything like that before it was truly an unbelievable experience haha. A little fun fact about those Snakoils, you can throw em at reds too!


I just ordered 2 packs. thanks for the tip on the reds after watching doa's video I was a little queasy but can see how anything would hit these.


----------



## mpeet0

camp said:


> I just ordered 2 packs. thanks for the tip on the reds after watching doa's video I was a little queasy but can see how anything would hit these.


Anytime man! I was a little iffy about em too but hey if they work they work! Haha


----------



## Nomad

That's an epic day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mpeet0

Nomad said:


> That's an epic day. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks for watching!


----------



## Marsh Pirate

Great video and great info! I will be adding the Sna-Koil to my tackle!


----------



## Padre

Our cobia season starts up here in the FL panhandle this month. That is all my buddies are talking about as everyone starts gearing up for it.


----------



## mpeet0

Padre said:


> Our cobia season starts up here in the FL panhandle this month. That is all my buddies are talking about as everyone starts gearing up for it.


Catching them like this was a whole new world to me haha. I dream about heading up to the panhandle and catching them as big as y'all do!


----------



## mpeet0

Marsh Pirate said:


> Great video and great info! I will be adding the Sna-Koil to my tackle!


Glad you enjoyed it Marsh Pirate! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Padre

mpeet0 said:


> Catching them like this was a whole new world to me haha. I dream about heading up to the panhandle and catching them as big as y'all do!


Yeah this was last years winner of the Cobia World Championships.


----------



## mpeet0

Padre said:


> Yeah this was last years winner of the Cobia World Championships.
> View attachment 24253
> View attachment 24254


THATS A MONSTER!!! lmao, I can only dream of catching one like that


----------

